# Cemc exam



## LDH CPC CPMA (Apr 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what audit worksheet and preference book we can use for the exam?

Thank you


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 19, 2009)

LORI HARRIS said:


> Can anyone tell me what audit worksheet and preference book we can use for the exam?
> 
> Thank you



I was just asking the same question, I contacted AAPC and found that it is listed under the exam type you want to take what reference materials are NOT ALLOWED; they have several listed, so if it is not listed it is acceptable.  I was questioning if a medical dictionary could be used for this exam and I got a reply yesterday from AAPC that a medical dictionary is allowed, so I will be taking my ICD-9, CPT, HCPCS, e/m audit tools 95 & 97 DG's and my medical dictionary.

Almost forgot from what I can tell from purchasing the Practicum for CEMC they really stand by the Marshfield tool, it's a bit foreign to me because I have always used what my local carrier has on their website but I'm now trying to get myself familiar with the Marshfield, we also use the 95 DG's where I work but in some instances have used the 97 DG's.


Are you scheduled for the exam yet?


Best of luck


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 20, 2009)

*I'm appalled*

Roxanne,
You are absolutely correct ... I called to check.  But I'm appalled. Why even bother to test for medical terminology/anatomy if the applicants can bring a medical dictionary.  (Shaking my head ...)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

